# Filling cracks



## wildcat hunter (Jan 31, 2018)

I turned some butternut items and bringing them in the house they cracked. The wood was 8% on my Harbor Freight meter. I trimmed the base , thought I was done with them so I cannot put them back in the lathe. 
My question, what can I fill the cracks with that will be easy to sand smooth. I do not want to use wood filler - that looks cheesy ! I do not want to try and "hide" the cracks, I want to high-lite them just because it looks like I didn't try to hide them. I tried mixing "glitter" with CA glue but did not turn out too well. 
Any ideas.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Epoxy might work but it is kind of tough to sand off


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

What exactly do you define as "Glitter"? Personally I use CA glue and steel dust, works fine for me.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 31, 2018)

I bought "glitter" at Hobby Lobby, I guess its a "very fine" plastic ?. I mixed it with CA glue and filled the cracks ( used gold color ) Its not very easy to work with. I thought there might be something out there that would work better.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

CA and coffee grounds.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 31, 2018)

Coffee grounds ? seriously ? Why not see what happens.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

they smell great too when you trim the excess.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

You fill the void about 2/3 with epoxy because nobody is going to see that. 
Then you visit the local hardware store and offer to clean out their key cutting machine, every few days.
You need small brushes, paper to catch the brass and a jar to keep it in.
Fill the rest of the void with epoxy and mix brass filings into it.
Chalk a file to contour that when it has set hard and polish to see the brass glitter.

I've added that to a couple of wood carvings. It's OK but I went back to plain metal inlay.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

These call were filled with inlace and some with coffee.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you use fresh coffee grounds or used?


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

As long as they're dry it shouldn't matter. I used fresh grounds on this bowl -


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 31, 2018)

The coffee looks very nice.
Like the brass idea, I could tell my wife its Gold I panned in the creek.


----------



## CDP (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a question, even though the piece was finished there wasn't a way to "jamb" chuck it so the repair could be made and sanded on the lathe again? or am I not looking at this situation in the proper way?

I have used the coffee grinds before. I take fresh coffee grinds and put a little in a "freezer" ziploc bag and use the flat side of a meat tenderizer hammer to make them smaller but that is just because I think they are a little to big for my taste. You can also use used coffee if you spread it out and let it dry really good for a night or so or to do it quicker you can spread on a cookie sheet and put it in the oven for a little bit.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm new at this stuff. What is "jam chuck" ?
thanks


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

wildcat hunter said:


> I'm new at this stuff. What is "jam chuck" ?
> thanks


A jam chuck is typically a block of wood with a shoulder on one end and the contour of the bowl on the other. It is than used to center the inside of the bowl over the contour side that fits the bowl. the shoulder end is held in a chuck. Usually a foam type pad is used over the contour side to hold the bowl while you finish the bottom side of the bowl. The tailstock live center is put in contact with the bottom side of the bowl to hold the complete assembly in order to finish the bottom side of the bowl. I hope this helps, if I were turning a bowl I could provide a picture. When finishing the bottom side of the bowl you take very light cuts. A small nib is left on the bottom side of the bowl and you use a chisel or flat gouge to remove the nib. If the bowl has a uniform lip you can use a cole jaw to hold the bowl to finish the bottom. In this video he is using another type of jam chuck 



.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 31, 2018)

Got it, I looked it up on you-tube and found lots. Thanks


----------

